# New FO's arrived! Combinations?



## misslavey (Aug 29, 2011)

SO I've ordered 10 FO's from NG and they arrived today, and I'm already going through my scents to try to work out some good combinations. So far I have:

From the craft store:

vanilla
cookie jar
lavender
cucumber melon
blueberry muffin
mixed berry
mcintosh apple

From NG:

sunflower 
coconut lime verbana 
fresh brewed coffee 
mardi gras 
DKNY Be Delicious 
patchouli 
red velvet cake 
buttercream cupcake 
tropical blast
Dude (smells like Axe or Lynx)

So far, I've mixed vanilla with lavender, and vanilla with mixed berry. I've been wanting to make a soap that smells like my L'Oreal EverPure shampoo, which is sunflower tournesol. It smells fantastic, but I can't really pinpoint the tournesol scent. I smelled mardi gras and sunflower together, and they smell AMAZING. I've only just started my collection of scents, so I'll be ordering a ton more soon.

Anyone have any combination ideas with these scents? Any recommendations as to which NG fragrances are a *must have* for you and customers?


----------



## Hazel (Aug 29, 2011)

misslavey

There's a discussion going on about NG FOs that might answer your question. 

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... highlight=

I was a little concerned by you mentioning you bought FOs from a craft store. I hope they are safe for soap and body products. Not all craft stores carry body safe FOs and I didn't want you to get too far into using them and then find out they're not safe. 

Just ignore my post if you already checked and they are safe.


----------



## misslavey (Aug 29, 2011)

No worries, they're safe. I would hope that the store made sure of that before putting them in the soap supplies section!

Oh, I've seen that thread, but I wanted a thread more about making combinations with fragrance oils, not just a thread about NG FO's. Sorry.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 29, 2011)

Not a problem. I misunderstood your post.   

I'm glad the FOs were from the soaping section. The craft store in my town doesn't have a soap section...you lucky person.  

Have you gone through the Fragrance section? I seem to recall a discussion about blending but it might have been on EOs.


----------



## misslavey (Aug 30, 2011)

The craft store I use (Pat Catan's) was founded in the town next door to me, but has about 20 stores in Ohio and PA. They're like the size of Hobby Lobby inside and they manufacture a lot of their supplies themselves (also in the town next door) with their Darice brand. Their soaping section isn't huge, it's mostly melt and pour stuff, which has led me to do MP when I'm crunched for time and someone just wants a soap of a certain scent and not particular about the soap qualities. Their FO section isn't very big, they don't even have a coffee scent, but they do have a non-discoloring vanilla that I really like. But at $4.60 for a 1oz bottle, I'll stick to buying 1oz bottles on NG. $46.00 for 10 in store, or $30 (shipping included, 50 cent discount per bottle) for 10 from NG. I think the choice is pretty clear.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 31, 2011)

most of craft store fos are only for m&p, so hope work for cp.
 I really want to know about ngs black velvet cake, if it smells awesome, discolors etc, ok?


----------



## misslavey (Aug 31, 2011)

I haven't had any trouble with the FO's from the craft store in CP soaps yet, not even a bit of discoloration either.

I assume you mean the red velvet cake.. it smells absolutely delicious. Not exactly red velvet, but definitely a cake with frosting. Very very strong. It has a 9.4% vanillin content, so it may discolor, but if you're going to make a red velvet cake themed soap, I don't think it would matter much if you're mixing in red and brown or black.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't know if this will help any but I just noticed BB has a FO blending suggestions page. It might give you some inspiration.

http://www.brambleberry.com/Webpage.aspx?WebpageId=49


----------

